# Rutland



## littleowl (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 16, 2014)

Very nice pictures Littleowl! :coolpics:


----------



## Pappy (Apr 16, 2014)

I agree. Very nice, but what is the building on the little island?


----------



## Raven (Apr 16, 2014)

Great pictures and I am wondering about the building too.


----------



## littleowl (Apr 17, 2014)

The building is actually a church.
I worked on Rutland water when it was being built. The church was I think do for demolition the Duke of Rutland said no as his ancestors were buried there.. The copper dam was built around it to save it from flooding.The first one did not work so this second one was built. To stop the water from entering under the church the vault was filled with concrete. This is the reason that when you enter the church you go down one step and up another.
When Rutland water was first built it was the largest man made lake in Europe and served London.
Believe it or not this was only my second visit to it for years.


----------



## Pam (Apr 17, 2014)

Looks a very interesting place to visit.


----------



## littleowl (Apr 19, 2014)

Well worth a visit.
Walking, cycling, boating, fishing, wild life ect.


----------



## Rainee (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi Little owl great to see you here and again lovely photos , you have so many beautiful ones maybe we will see 
the bluebells in your area.. or daffs.. thanks for sharing your photos..


----------

